# Some Advice



## beforetheprepping (Jul 30, 2018)

Hey everybody, I've just heard about prepping a few months ago and just registered an account today. I graduated with a Chemical Engineering degree a few years ago, but I was never that passionate or good at that major. It was something I thought my parents would like me to take because it would make good money. So I had enough of pleasing my parents and decided to pursue freelance translation because I had a knack for learning a second language when I was younger and because I don't want to deal with office politics, bad bosses and co-workers, and random layoffs. But it turns out trying to learn a second language in earnest takes more time and effort than I expected. And I don't even have money to take a certification exam yet, although I have been thinking of putting second language on hold, learn some WordPress, earn some money with my new WordPress skills, and pay for my certification exam (and prepping as well) with that money.

Meanwhile, my parents, my grandparents (on my mom's side), and my aunts and uncles (also on my mom's side) kept asking me when was I going to get a job, or at least go out there, work as an intern, and get some human interaction, and to be honest, I tried to be sociable and agreeable and make friends, but people would see right through me and either ignore or bully me, even on the first day of school or work! So there's already family and my slow progress stressing me out as I tried to be as fast, efficient, and productive as I can be, and then a few months ago, I learned how truly fragile our society is and how a collapse could actually happen, not just some suspicion I had even back in the days. (Besides languages, I enjoyed history too, so I always suspected if all great civilizations could collapse, what made US invincible from it?) And I'm the only one in my family who realized this. My mom had an elementary school education, so she wouldn't get it; my dad had a formal education, but he dismissed my concerns as being too pessimistic; my young sister has a job but is living it up with her good income; and my other young sister is still in college. My relatives on my mother's side are relatively well off, much better off than we are, and they like to buy big and nice things as well as eat out every night. No one realizes or cares about SHTF but me, but I don't even have a job yet!

My parents used to blame my one quarter as a college DJ for my not-so-spectacular GPA and for my inability to find a job (when that's not true, trying to excel in that boring major was a struggle), but lately, they're so desperate for me to "get out there" that through some connections, they got some people from a non-profit Christian television network to talk to me and convince me to volunteer. In addition, my parents had a hard life and are starting to live it up too, going and eating out more, and forcing me to go with them (partly because of a selfish reason: they can't use the Maps App on the iPhone), when I'm trying to make the most of my time trying to lay down the groundworks for my future career, including related side hustles like writing a foreign-language ebook or making YouTube videos teaching vocabulary and grammar. So on one hand, they want me to get a job, but only the jobs they approved, while I wanted to do something I love, and on another hand, they're taking time away from my work and then wondering why I don't have a job yet. 

So the thing is, if you were in my shoes, what would you be doing now to get started on prepping? What would you do differently? Would you volunteer at the network even though there's no money and you're learning skills that you're not interested in, or would you say "no" and keep trying to be a translator, even if it takes longer than expected?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dude! You are joking, right?
You wasted your parents money getting a degree in something you have no interest in. You now have no job, so I assume you are still sponging off your folks. You want to be a translator but didn’t realize how hard it would be to learn a second language! And you have no money for a certification exam? You want advice on prepping? PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS AND GROW UP FIRST!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not to sure I'd bother prepping, if I were you. You do know what prepping is. It takes real commitment to be a prepper. Just sayin'.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

" at least go out there, work as an intern, and get some human interaction, and to be honest, I tried to be sociable and agreeable and make friends, but people would see right through me and either ignore or bully me, even on the first day of school or work! "

Address this first: you may have these feelings/issues and believe them to be true, then you are struggling with a social disorder. Perhaps some meds can get you on track to getting back out there and succeeding. Oh, and be a chemical engineer! Make the $$$, and learn other languages (or raise Chia Pets) in your off time as a hobby.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Due to being a South Texas native..working there for several years later in life and along with a 3 day course in survival Spanish 101 when we moved North.. I can speak South of the Border Lingo better than the undocumented democrats who live on the far side of the River. I would be glad to teach you some pertinent phrases if desired. I work pretty cheap. Lets get started with this one. "Pongo las manos en la cabeza!" Roughly translated that means..puts your hands on your head immediately or I am fixing to let the air out of your coola. Coola means butt or hiney..buttocks etc. Its used for making what is called "caca" among the little chillins down there..which are called moochachas or moochachos depending on their gender. Caca is similar to poo poo in English. Its not a gender specific word. Anyway thats enough lesson for today. You need to only send me ten bucks and get ready for a pop quiz tomorrow..er I mean manana.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Life is prepping. Life is short and the days when you can’t prep come quickly. 
Apply yourself at whatever will make you money and do it now. Build your dream on the side and the if you are fortunate you’ll turn that into your way of making money. 
Priority 1 - Get a job.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What Denton said. Good luck, and get to work!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Double dittos on the job. Thats the best way for poor folks to legally get money out of rich folks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Did I read this right?

You're a college graduate in an engineering field, and your parents "force" you to join them for dinner?
I can infer two things from this.
1. You're not in a relationship yet
2. You still live with your parents

I've also surmised that you don't yet have stable employment.
You need to start prioritizing your life before you ever worry about preparing for the unknown.

Do yourself a favor. Go find some Jordan Peterson videos on YouTube. Look for his "future authoring" stuff, and get serious about your own future.
From your opening post, you have all kinds of potential, but have no idea how to put it to work.
Yes, it's going to take effort. Hitch up your Hanes and get over it.
Give your life a direction.

Start by cleaning your room. Yes. I'm serious.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well. Now that this is settled, ya got any other issues? We ain’t Dr. Phil, but there are many decades’ worth of experience, here.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepping is being prepared to take care of yourself and your immediate family. Your not going to do that by reading And watching videos alone. Want a different career? Fine in the mean time get a job or two or three and make some doe ray me. Work experience and learning to deal with difficult people will do you well. It will also enable you to make a living and stock pile supplies you may need. Suck it up in chemical engineering or go to Walmart and be a burger flipper. Being a prepper does not include sponging off your parents and only doing things for no pay. Time to man up. Life is not about being happy all the time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stop being an idiot. Other than that, I really don't care what you do.



beforetheprepping said:


> Hey everybody, I've just heard about prepping a few months ago and just registered an account today. I graduated with a Chemical Engineering degree a few years ago, but I was never that passionate or good at that major. It was something I thought my parents would like me to take because it would make good money. So I had enough of pleasing my parents and decided to pursue freelance translation because I had a knack for learning a second language when I was younger and because I don't want to deal with office politics, bad bosses and co-workers, and random layoffs. But it turns out trying to learn a second language in earnest takes more time and effort than I expected. And I don't even have money to take a certification exam yet, although I have been thinking of putting second language on hold, learn some WordPress, earn some money with my new WordPress skills, and pay for my certification exam (and prepping as well) with that money.
> 
> Meanwhile, my parents, my grandparents (on my mom's side), and my aunts and uncles (also on my mom's side) kept asking me when was I going to get a job, or at least go out there, work as an intern, and get some human interaction, and to be honest, I tried to be sociable and agreeable and make friends, but people would see right through me and either ignore or bully me, even on the first day of school or work! So there's already family and my slow progress stressing me out as I tried to be as fast, efficient, and productive as I can be, and then a few months ago, I learned how truly fragile our society is and how a collapse could actually happen, not just some suspicion I had even back in the days. (Besides languages, I enjoyed history too, so I always suspected if all great civilizations could collapse, what made US invincible from it?) And I'm the only one in my family who realized this. My mom had an elementary school education, so she wouldn't get it; my dad had a formal education, but he dismissed my concerns as being too pessimistic; my young sister has a job but is living it up with her good income; and my other young sister is still in college. My relatives on my mother's side are relatively well off, much better off than we are, and they like to buy big and nice things as well as eat out every night. No one realizes or cares about SHTF but me, but I don't even have a job yet!
> 
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dear* @Cricket*,
On this rare occasion and memorable event, I have shown remarkable restraint against my better judgment and calling as a Watchman. I sincerely hope I have made you proud today, but you shouldn't expect a repeat performance anytime soon.

Geez &#8230;,

A Watchman


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Let's see...……………………..
You graduated with a degree "a couple years ago." That makes you around 25?

Son, by the time I was 25 I had already served 3 years in the Army, fought in a major war, got out and got married, and was working a full time job of 50 hours a week.
And I'm not special or unique, literally MILLIONS of American males can say the same thing.

So, as my old First Sergeant was fond of saying: "What is your major malfunction?"


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Dear* @Cricket *,
> On this rare occasion and memorable event, I have shown remarkable restraint against my better judgment and calling as a Watchman. I sincerely hope I have made you proud today, but you shouldn't expect a repeat performance anytime soon.
> 
> Geez &#8230;,
> ...


Since I am currently biting through my lip, I am very proud of you. :vs_whistle:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

@beforetheprepping I realize that you might not yet understand this, but respectfully, in order to be prepared for catastrophic situations, you have to first understand how to survive independently right now.

At this time you really need to have ONE PRIORITY.

Get a job. Learn to WORK for everything.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

It would appear you're between a rock (your folks) and a hard place (the world). If you haven't already had the thought to get out on your own, this would be a good time to do so. The longer you wait, the more difficult it will be.

You didn't mention any friends in your intro. If for whatever reason you don't have any, this could also be part of the struggle you're having. A job could offer not only a way to get out from under the control of your folks, but also a way to meet more people of both sexes. With any luck you may have something in common with more than one. In time you may even make many friends who you'll keep for a long time. 

You need to start by making good decisions, but learning the good from the bad is part of growing up on your own. Here is a sample. Friends who just use you to buy drugs, food, booze, hookers or any other items that would eventually get you introduced to a judge in court are people you want to avoid. People who may invite you to church outings, sporting events, to a gym, may be more of what you're looking for. A gym would be good to build strength (if you're chest and arms are bulky you're less likely to get picked on) and meet people. 

When it comes to prepping... you may want to save that for chapter two. It's a real big subject that cover many different angles of surviving various events that could be natural disasters or man made. 

One last piece of advice. In the future when you talk to people at the gym, at church or where ever, try not to use the phrase: "my folks, my parents" said this that or the other. Believe it or not, that sort of language is like a birth control when it comes to women. They hear it and all organs that are used for the purpose of mating start to shut down. 

Good luck.


----------



## beforetheprepping (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks, guys. I can't wait to get my life together and join your ranks in acting superior to people who are at least trying to change their lives around.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

beforetheprepping said:


> Thanks, guys. I can't wait to get my life together and join your ranks in acting superior to people who are at least trying to change their lives around.


I am absolutely NOT superior to anyone. I am just me.

I simply started working at a very young age (middle school) to start making money. The thing is, what I learned from working (hard) was far more valuable than the money I earned.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I want to give you an example of what I was trying to say.

I was raised in the restaurant business. I didn't get special treatment, because my daddy was my boss. He made me start at the bottom, doing dishes. Most people realized he was tougher on me than he was on others. One particularly busy night he came hollering to where I was working to make it very clear (loudly) that they needed clean plates in the kitchen, NOW. The problem was. I didn't have any. Every single dish was out on the tables. I was frustrated and angry because he just wouldn't listen to me. The thing is, he didn't care WHERE I got the plates. That wasn't his problem. He simply wanted plates in the kitchen. Not later. NOW. At that moment, I remembered that we had a storage room where we stored backups of everything, including dishes. It was that day I learned not to focus on the reasons I couldn't get something done but instead focused on how it COULD be done. It was also in that same restaurant where I learned to interact with others including our guests and coworkers. 

I could write a novel with all the things I learned back then, but what I am trying to say is that a job teaches you how to survive in life.

Be happy I'm not sharing stories about working summers on my granddaddy's farm. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

beforetheprepping said:


> Thanks, guys. I can't wait to get my life together and join your ranks in acting superior to people who are at least trying to change their lives around.


Please don't tuck your tail between your legs and cry, you just got here. Re-read all the advice YOU HAVE ASKED FOR and take it to heart without whimpering and falling apart. Be a man.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Young man, you're missing the point.
You seem to still be concerned with your preferences, and can indulge them because you haven't, as of yet, gone out in the world. 
Many of us old-timers didn't get to consider our "preferences" when we were young: we did what we HAD to do for a looonngggg time, like it or NOT... until we earned our right to finally do what we WANTED to do. 
Bills had to be paid. Food had to be put on the table. Anyone not living in Ma & Pa's basement has experienced this. It made us into MEN... made us understand the world, our place in it, and held us ACCOUNTABLE.
Get out right now and get an internship for chemical engineering... don't wait another week. The longer you go between graduation and employment, the less opportunities you will enjoy. My son is a nuclear engineer, with a Master's in medical physics. He also enjoys playing music and triathlons. He is able to further his interests in any other field of study because he has a great job and makes fantastic money. In short: he carries his own water.
If you don't learn to do that, everything you face in life will be overwhelming.
Get out on your own, and get working NOW.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

beforetheprepping said:


> Thanks, guys. I can't wait to get my life together and join your ranks in acting superior to people who are at least trying to change their lives around.


Chemical Engineer? If So, Then Stop Being a Little Bismuth Technetium Hydrogen!

Periodically speaking of course.:vs_laugh:

(What a Flourine Silver!)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

beforetheprepping said:


> Thanks, guys. I can't wait to get my life together and join your ranks in acting superior to people who are at least trying to change their lives around.


There are several people on this forum who actually know who I am, in real life.

I am just a dumb old truck driver that barely graduated high school.
I never went to college, and have worked hard all my life. Nothing was ever handed to me - my parents went through the Great Depression and then World War Two. They both instilled in me that if I wanted anything in life I had to work for it.
They also instilled in me a deep love of country.

The Army taught me discipline and how to follow orders. That alone paid big dividends in later years.

Nope, I'm not special, or superior to anybody.

If you are less than 26 years of age, and really want to change your life, and get paid to do it, go visit your local military recruiter. I'd suggest the US Army, personally.


----------



## sav4 (Oct 25, 2017)

Not to sound mean, because I’ve been a lurker here too long. But, you have a Chem E degree? Use it, and the work and dedication you put in to get it. There’s gonna be office politics, bad bosses and layoffs whether you’re flipping burgers or designing a batch plant for anhydrous. Get a job and out of your folks basement. 22yrs mech eng, but I had jobs before and thru college doing manual labor...get out and see the world. Out


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

beforetheprepping said:


> Thanks, guys. I can't wait to get my life together and join your ranks in acting superior to people who are at least trying to change their lives around.


Trying to change your life around? You don't have a life. You are dead weight and the epitome of what is wrong with your generation. You want to prepare for SHTF but can't handle a basic job? You will not survive! I don't know if I should feel sorry for your parents or punch them in the face for raising you.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

beforetheprepping said:


> Thanks, guys. I can't wait to get my life together and join your ranks in acting superior to people who are at least trying to change their lives around.


It isn't superiority. It's real-world experience.

I think you need this:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Chemical Engineer? If So, Then Stop Being a Little Bismuth Technetium Hydrogen!
> 
> Periodically speaking of course.:vs_laugh:
> 
> (What a Flourine Silver!)


16 years since my last Chem class, and I didn't have to look up a single symbol. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@beforetheprepping Another homework assignment. Watch this, if you're not careful you may just learn something today.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

He's already gone.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I read this, twice, and then convinced myself it must be a joke. Really?
Look down. There should be two feet. Stand on them. That’s a start. 
Superior? Most of us started with less than you and learned to make the most of what we had. 
I think you confused superiority with wisdom and experience. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

beforethejob


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’ll break the ice here and say it. I do feel superior to you, buttercup. I and other like minded people on this forum actually went out in the world and worked to support ourselves and our families. Some of us fought for our nation. We all sacrificed. We were (and are) “producers”. People like you who sit around and whine are “takers”. People like us actually made it possible for people like you to sit around and do nothing. You are what is wrong with this country. Quit complaining and making excuses. You think people on here never had shitty jobs, prick bosses, layoffs, etc.? Put on your big boy pants and go be responsible for yourself.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

WOW! He will probably run for political office one day.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Like it or not, we are a composite of the lives we have lived. I was never a soldier, but I taught myself how to disassemble/reassemble an AR and an AK in the dark. I have earned the right to call myself a polisher.

My point is that no man knows the nature of another man's heart. I have credentials, perhaps not the things that are important in your circle of friends, but they are credentials none the less.


----------

